# Best 3D Movies?



## ajamils

Looking for some suggestions for some demo worthy 3D movies to watch on my newly installed projector.

I've heard good thing about the movie "Gravity" but from the trailers it looked too cheesy. Any other suggestions?

Are there any 4K 3D blurays? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pbz06

"Passengers" was well done 3D IMO.


----------



## Postmoderndesign

ajamils said:


> Looking for some suggestions for some demo worthy 3D movies to watch on my newly installed projector.
> 
> I've heard good thing about the movie "Gravity" but from the trailers it looked too cheesy. Any other suggestions?
> 
> Are there any 4K 3D blurays?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Recommendations are subjective and I find it difficult to divorce 3D effects from the plot if I am not enthusiastic about the movie. Additionally, I have a LG 65e6p and I think it is the best 3D TV possible. No 3D movies are in 4K because it would exceed the current 18 GBPS data limit.

1. I urge you to reconsider Gravity.
2. Mad Max: Fury Road. Some prefer the UltraHD version but I disagree.
3. Life of Pi
4. Try Fantastic Beasts a re-imagining of the Potter series.
5. If you like the comic book movies I suggest Spider-man Homecoming but this is not my favorite genre. Perhaps you would be happier with Dr. Strange or Guardians of the Galaxy or Pacific Rim, etc
6. If you would like to see classic literature in 3D, I suggest Gatsby because it immersed me in the Roaring 20's or Heart of the Sea which takes you into the back story of Moby Dick.


----------



## jordancferry

Gravity 3D and the Hobbit Extended Trilogy 3D.

I personally don't like post conversion if the filmmaker didn't shoot it on the day intending for a 3D distribution.


----------



## Lurker123

Prometheus was excellent in its effects being natural. I'll need to revisit it on my 4K OLED screen, as the passive glasses experience with 4K is absolutely phenomenal.


----------



## Egghaus

Top overall 3D Blu for me is Max Max Fury Road w/Atmos, such an immersive experience. I have also enjoyed these other discs;

X-men Apocalypse 3D
The Lego Movie 3D
Doctor Strange 3D
Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2 3D
Monsters Inc 3D
Transformers 3&4 3D - These are great with the 1.78:1 aspect ratio in the 3D versions.


----------



## ajamils

Has anyone compared the 4K counterpart of the 3D movies? Is it better to buy them in 4K or 3D?


----------



## MirTech

ajamils said:


> Has anyone compared the 4K counterpart of the 3D movies? Is it better to buy them in 4K or 3D?


That depends on preference. Depends if you rather have the extra resolution and clarity and HDR or want that extra demension and pop out effects

If its a movie i really like i will double dip on 4k disc and 3d disc if a combo isnt available. I like having both options


----------



## dew42

ajamils said:


> Has anyone compared the 4K counterpart of the 3D movies? Is it better to buy them in 4K or 3D?


Although the cameras used can be 4K+, often masters are done in 2K. I'll read reviews to see whether 4K and/or HDR make it worth getting a UHD Blu-ray. (IMDB reports the camera and master resolutions used.) High Dynamic Range will depend on how well your projector/screen can do HDR in addition to how the movie was shot and mastered.

3D has a unique advantage over 2D 1080p in that you get a higher overall resolution from the spatial resolution captured by two viewpoints (1080p per eye). (1080 and 2K are nearly the same resolution.)

I generally go with 3D over 4K as I much prefer the immersive effect. Some people prefer the opposite.


----------



## Roussi

Some older recommendations here: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/196-3...-20-3d-blu-ray-movies-also-top-must-have.html


For me, Titanic 3D is a must-see/have.


----------



## Seilerbird

ajamils said:


> Has anyone compared the 4K counterpart of the 3D movies? Is it better to buy them in 4K or 3D?


I have and I much prefer the 3D versions. I have over 100 3D titles and the vast majority are great and demo worthy. But at the top of the heap are the four Lichtmond DVDs. The audio is 5.1, 7.1 or 9.1. and the 3D is amazing. The computer graphics are state of the art and the songs are fantastic. Watching one of those is like going to an attraction at Disney World (and I live in Orlando and have been to DW 100s of times). They are expensive but worth every penny. My favorite is Days of Eternity but only by a very small margin.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=lichtmond

Chasing Rainbows is my favorite song. There are parts that feel like you are flying.


----------



## ajamils

Seilerbird said:


> I have and I much prefer the 3D versions. I have over 100 3D titles and the vast majority are great and demo worthy. But at the top of the heap are the four Lichtmond DVDs. The audio is 5.1, 7.1 or 9.1. and the 3D is amazing. The computer graphics are state of the art and the songs are fantastic. Watching one of those is like going to an attraction at Disney World (and I live in Orlando and have been to DW 100s of times). They are expensive but worth every penny. My favorite is Days of Eternity but only by a very small margin.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=lichtmond
> 
> Chasing Rainbows is my favorite song. There are parts that feel like you are flying.
> 
> https://youtu.be/iqK-WHOrhA8


Interesting. Never heard of them before. Will check them out. Thanks for the video link. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Seilerbird

ajamils said:


> Interesting. Never heard of them before. Will check them out. Thanks for the video link.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


They are definitely not mainstream but they should be. Awesome guitar work too.


----------



## euskadi71

ajamils said:


> Looking for some suggestions for some demo worthy 3D movies to watch on my newly installed projector.
> 
> I've heard good thing about the movie "Gravity" but from the trailers it looked too cheesy. Any other suggestions?
> 
> Are there any 4K 3D blurays?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk












I saw this one in the 3d at the theater, enjoyed it quite a bit...

http://www.avsforum.com/the-walk-3d-blu-ray-review/


I'll also say Everest
Haven't seen this myself but could be a good one for 3d.


----------



## BozQ

Just purely on 3D spectacle

1. Avatar
2. Transformers: Age of Extinction 
3. Pacific Rim
4. Doctor Strange 
5. Ready Player One (when it's released)


----------



## steamboat

I have so many top favorites but thought I would add that I watched King Arthur last night and thought it had stellar 3d


----------



## dfa973

Gravity (2013) - great example of what you can do with 3D, sound and the story!


----------



## Postmoderndesign

ajamils said:


> Has anyone compared the 4K counterpart of the 3D movies? Is it better to buy them in 4K or 3D?


There are a number of quite worthwhile Nature movies in 3D. The Last Reef was released with 4K UltraHD, blu ray and a 3D version of the same material. You can do a comparison. In my opinion 3D wins.


----------



## Flambe

ajamils said:


> Has anyone compared the 4K counterpart of the 3D movies? Is it better to buy them in 4K or 3D?


I have bought several movies in both 4k & 3D formats:
Passengers
Star Wars: The Last Jedi
Spider Man: Homecoming
Wonder Woman
Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice
Justice League
Jumanji: Welcome to the Jungle
Mad Max: Fury Road

(a few others too that I'm forgetting I'm sure). I buy them all in dual packs (4k & 3D together, often from amazon.fr), never the two US discs separately.
Anyway, from disc to disc it varies whether I prefer the 4k or 3D version. I miss not having Atmos on most 3D discs, but for example I prefer the 3D version of WW over the 4k version, while for Justice League it's the 4k over the 3D version.


----------



## ajamils

Flambe said:


> I have bought several movies in both 4k & 3D formats:
> Passengers
> Star Wars: The Last Jedi
> Spider Man: Homecoming
> Wonder Woman
> Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice
> Justice League
> Jumanji: Welcome to the Jungle
> Mad Max: Fury Road
> 
> (a few others too that I'm forgetting I'm sure). I buy them all in dual packs (4k & 3D together, often from amazon.fr), never the two US discs separately.
> Anyway, from disc to disc it varies whether I prefer the 4k or 3D version. I miss not having Atmos on most 3D discs, but for example I prefer the 3D version of WW over the 4k version, while for Justice League it's the 4k over the 3D version.


After watching both 3d and 4k on my projector I'm coming to conclusion that a well done 3D movie is a lot more immersive than 4K. While I enjoy the higher resolution, 3D is more fun to watch (but does have annoying problem that you need glasses) 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## danlshane

ajamils said:


> After watching both 3d and 4k on my projector I'm coming to conclusion that a well done 3D movie is a lot more immersive than 4K. While I enjoy the higher resolution, 3D is more fun to watch (but does have annoying problem that you need glasses)


I've compared quite a few titles. 3D always wins, hands down. 4K adds a teeny-weeny bit of sharpness and color; 3D adds a whole 'nuther dimension (obviously). Sometimes that Z-axis is not taken advantage of, but in most cases there will be at least one scene (and sometimes many) where the stereo effect makes me say "WOW!" UHD rarely grabs my attention in that way.

Since I wear glasses anyway the passive clip-ons don't annoy me a bit.


----------



## RxpSGR

Sometimes the choice comes down to choosing between 3D with 5.1 sound to 4K with Dolby Atmos. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajamils

RxpSGR said:


> Sometimes the choice comes down to choosing between 3D with 5.1 sound to 4K with Dolby Atmos.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But thats only valid if you have Atmos setup, which I currently don't but planning on setting it up in near future. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## zombie10k

RxpSGR said:


> Sometimes the choice comes down to choosing between 3D with 5.1 sound to 4K with Dolby Atmos.


it's possible to have both, it does take some effort. details are in this thread

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/39-ne...-beasts-3d-atmos-attempt-blu-ray-quality.html


----------



## Kenbar

Top 3 visually for me...Tangled is fullscreen and colorful #1 pick










Moana and Beauty and the Beast 2017


----------



## chipper_85

Just recently starting collecting 3D movies the past couple of months to watch on my LG 55UH8500 with passive 3D. In no particular order:
Avatar
Hugo
Pacific Rim
Gravity
Tron Legacy
Wizard of Oz
Jurassic Park
Avengers
Guardians of the Galaxy
Doctor Strange
Ant-Man

Movies on my wish list:
The Walk
Fantastic Beasts
Beauty and the Beast
How to Train Your Dragon
Black Panther
The Great Gatsby
Star Wars Force Awakens
Prometheus


----------



## jorgebetancourt

Gravity!


----------



## Evoxx

Someone new clearly took took over the 3D department at Marvel, Thor Ragnarok had a bloody fantastic conversion, some of the best 3D I've seen in years. Otherwise, Pirates of The Carribean: Salazars Revenge is a bit of a hidden gem.


----------



## Bob Furmanek

These movies were designed and composed for stereoscopic imagery utilizing two 35mm cameras. In other words, they are not post-converted.

The top 10, in no particular order:

Hugo
3-D Rarities
House of Wax
Kiss Me Kate
Dial M for Murder
Inferno
Cease Fire
The Maze
It Came from Outer Space
Creature from the Black Lagoon


----------



## Flambe

Most of the recent Disney/Pixar animated movies were created in 3D, so they're good choices:

Moana
Frozen
Tangled
Big Hero 6


On the subject of animated movies, also:
Coraline
Kubo and the 2 strings


----------



## invadergir

Can’t believe everyone forgot *Madagascar 3: Most Wanted *

For me personally

1. Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them
2. Guardians of the Galaxy 1&2
3. Life of Pi
4. Ghostbusters 
5. Ant-Man
6. Polar Express
7. Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles


----------



## RS3771

invadergir said:


> Can’t believe everyone forgot *Madagascar 3: Most Wanted *
> 
> For me personally
> 
> 1. Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them
> 2. Guardians of the Galaxy 1&2
> 3. Life of Pi
> 4. Ghostbusters
> 5. Ant-Man
> 6. Polar Express
> 7. Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles


Indeed, Madagascar 3 is one of all-time favorites in 3D and by itself as a movie. _Frozen_ 3D is really good. So, is _Need for Speed_ 3D. Thought _Alice through the Looking Glass_ is really good and so is the most _recent Pirates of the Carribean_. _Yogi Bear_ 3D is really good as well. Some of the Honk Kong Martial arts 3D movies boast better 3D than the Hollywood counterparts. GI Joe sequel in 3D - the mountain-side action sequence is my demo 3D sequence.


----------



## Uppsalaing

I have bought the following to check out 3D, as they were all shot with 3D in mind...


Life of Pi
Hugo
Gravity (awaiting delivery)
Goodbye to Language
I have only watched Life of Pi so far, as I received these discs yesterday. I originally watched Life of Pi when it was out in cinema in 2d... The 3D disc looks amazing on my home projector... Very much an upgrade from the 2D disc and from 2d in cinema...


I have already seen Gravity in 2D on my projector and can't wait to see it in 3D... It really cries out for it...


----------



## eightninesuited

Evoxx said:


> Someone new clearly took took over the 3D department at Marvel, Thor Ragnarok had a bloody fantastic conversion, some of the best 3D I've seen in years. Otherwise, Pirates of The Carribean: Salazars Revenge is a bit of a hidden gem.


I guess they took away from the audio budget since Disney movies sound like turd compared to other studios. Visually, they look amazing!!;


----------



## Dutch-boy

*Are you kidding me!!??*



Seilerbird said:


> I have and I much prefer the 3D versions. I have over 100 3D titles and the vast majority are great and demo worthy. But at the top of the heap are the four Lichtmond DVDs. The audio is 5.1, 7.1 or 9.1. and the 3D is amazing. The computer graphics are state of the art and the songs are fantastic. Watching one of those is like going to an attraction at Disney World (and I live in Orlando and have been to DW 100s of times). They are expensive but worth every penny. My favorite is Days of Eternity but only by a very small margin.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=lichtmond
> 
> Chasing Rainbows is my favorite song. There are parts that feel like you are flying.
> 
> https://youtu.be/iqK-WHOrhA8


This is so true!

I just watched days of eternity last night, and it was "other worldly". The audio and video were so immersive I became lost in it.
I had just calibrated my 7.1 surround system with my new v3601 subwoofer and "Lichtmond 3" in a pitch black room in 3D was the perfect test (new reference).
What a fantastic audio and video surreal escape this was. 
I woke up early this morning to search for 1&2 and any related blu-ray disks to buy.

Fantastic advice Seilerbird, thank you so much for taking time to reply and mentioning this.


----------



## Seilerbird

Dutch-boy said:


> This is so true!
> 
> I just watched days of eternity last night, and it was "other worldly". The audio and video were so immersive I became lost in it.
> I had just calibrated my 7.1 surround system with my new v3601 subwoofer and "Lichtmond 3" in a pitch black room in 3D was the perfect test (new reference).
> What a fantastic audio and video surreal escape this was.
> I woke up early this morning to search for 1&2 and any related blu-ray disks to buy.
> 
> Fantastic advice Seilerbird, thank you so much for taking time to reply and mentioning this.


You are welcome Dutch boy. There are currently a total of four Lichmond DVDs available and all of them are fantastic.


----------



## Dutch-boy

Seilerbird said:


> You are welcome Dutch boy. There are currently a total of four Lichmond DVDs available and all of them are fantastic.


I am going to have to start my own thread that is a bit more involved with the entire 3D environment and its future and how to plan/deal with it for those of us that do not want to leave it behind...but for now, as it relates to the original post (and Sb's recommendation):

5 seconds into Lichtmond 3 Days of Eternity I felt completely vindicated for every single dollar I have spent on my A/V system. I thought to myself, this alone was "worth it all"
Pitch black room, ISF calibrated 80inch TV and a 7.1 ARC (room correction) calibrated audio system and I felt fantastic. I really felt like "I got this one right". It was such a enjoyable escape.

I have to ask, Seilerbird...Where is the best place to buy them and are there different releases that affect content?
I have a Oppo 103d (that I pray never breaks) so I don't need US region encoding.
I have found them on eBay, Amazon.de, and Amazon.com. 
Also,
Is the only 3D visual material on the "Bonus 3D Trailer" section or am I missing some menu options?
I gave the menu and good going over, but sometimes gems are hidden.


----------



## Seilerbird

Dutch-boy said:


> I am going to have to start my own thread that is a bit more involved with the entire 3D environment and its future and how to plan/deal with it for those of us that do not want to leave it behind...but for now, as it relates to the original post (and Sb's recommendation):
> 
> 5 seconds into Lichtmond 3 Days of Eternity I felt completely vindicated for every single dollar I have spent on my A/V system. I thought to myself, this alone was "worth it all"
> Pitch black room, ISF calibrated 80inch TV and a 7.1 ARC (room correction) calibrated audio system and I felt fantastic. I really felt like "I got this one right". It was such a enjoyable escape.


I feel the same way every time I play a Lichtmond disc. The best way I can describe it is that it turns my home theater into a Disney attraction. I live 25 miles from Disney World and go there frequently since year passes are so cheap to Florida residents. I have been there hundreds of times and my favorite rides are always the 3D rides like Philharmagic, Muppet 3D Vision and It's Tough To Be A Bug. As soon as I realized how important the 3D rides were to me I knew I had to buy a 3D TV.



> I have to ask, Seilerbird...Where is the best place to buy them and are there different releases that affect content?


I find the best selection and prices at Amazon UK. I don't know about the content.



> Is the only 3D visual material on the "Bonus 3D Trailer" section or am I missing some menu options?
> I gave the menu and good going over, but sometimes gems are hidden.


I don't know, I haven't explored the menus.


----------



## Rhizzlebop

So I finished my theatre build in june, and I just have an Epson 3700 1080P and 3D projector. I need active RF 3D glasses for it. I'm looking at getting some glasses for Christmas and now looking around at 3D titles. I'd stopped buying discs years ago since I rarely rewatch movies and have been for years relying on redbox and streaming services. 

As far as 3D I'm realizing that noone offers those for rent so if I want to enjoy any 3D I have to buy the discs it seems. Am I missing a good rental source for discs?

Where are you guys getting getting yours?

I'm thinking if I have to buy, I may get Gravity, and a couple animated movies for the kids, and maybe a couple others to start off with. 

Also, I wear glasses and need 3D glasses that fit over my glasses. I was looking at the XPAND glasses on amazon, and some reviews said they fit fine. Those had good reviews and somewhere I read that those allowed you to counter 3D if someone watching was nauseated by the effect.

Any suggestions for glasses and movie access other than just ordering from Amazon?

My surround system is a Denon X4300 7.1.4 so full Atmos and 3D sounds really fun. My theatre chairs will be here in a couple weeks. I cant wait.


----------



## bjones8103

RxpSGR said:


> Sometimes the choice comes down to choosing between 3D with 5.1 sound to 4K with Dolby Atmos.
> 
> What do Atmos speakers play when an Atmos track is not available?


----------



## Rhizzlebop

I believe when I feed a 5.1 signal, then my Denon receiver tries to do a little interpolation to the Atmos channels, but I think what really happens is any ambient sounds like rain or similar just comes through all the Atmos speakers. 

We watched Christmas Chronicals last night on Netflix which streams Atmos and I could really tell each Atmos channel was doing its specific task. It was a pretty fun movie and my 3 year old was entranced.


----------



## bjones8103

Rhizzlebop said:


> I believe when I feed a 5.1 signal, then my Denon receiver tries to do a little interpolation to the Atmos channels, but I think what really happens is any ambient sounds like rain or similar just comes through all the Atmos speakers.
> 
> We watched Christmas Chronicals last night on Netflix which streams Atmos and I could really tell each Atmos channel was doing its specific task. It was a pretty fun movie and my 3 year old was entranced.


Thanks, I have an 7.1.2 receiver coming today and I'm trying to get clued in on what to listen for.


----------



## Rhizzlebop

bjones8103 said:


> Thanks, I have an 7.1.2 receiver coming today and I'm trying to get clued in on what to listen for.



Hey, how is that receiver working for you? A couple weeks ago I realized that netflix was only sending 5.1 unless I upgraded my service level. I did that and I can tell a big difference in the ATMOS supported audio tracks they offer.


----------



## bjones8103

Rhizzlebop said:


> Hey, how is that receiver working for you? A couple weeks ago I realized that netflix was only sending 5.1 unless I upgraded my service level. I did that and I can tell a big difference in the ATMOS supported audio tracks they offer.


I've setup the Yamaha Rx-A780 with Klipsch Atmos speakers, but I haven't watched a 4K movie as of yet. There were a few conversations about movies with good Atmos tracks on this board a while back; I'll have to go back and see what they were. Here lately it's been all flat blu ray with an occasional 3D thrown in. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Fargus777

Rhizzlebop said:


> Where are you guys getting getting yours?


heres a place ive seen a lot of people mention http://www.store-3d-blurayrental.com/category-s/1820.htm


----------



## LeisureDave

RS3771 said:


> Indeed, Madagascar 3 is one of all-time favorites in 3D and by itself as a movie. _Frozen_ 3D is really good. So, is _Need for Speed_ 3D. Thought _Alice through the Looking Glass_ is really good and so is the most _recent Pirates of the Carribean_. _Yogi Bear_ 3D is really good as well. Some of the Honk Kong Martial arts 3D movies boast better 3D than the Hollywood counterparts. GI Joe sequel in 3D - the mountain-side action sequence is my demo 3D sequence.




Mountain side action sequence has been showcased at my house! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dew42

Does anyone have all 24?

24 BEST-REVIEWED 3D MOVIES
https://editorial.rottentomatoes.com/gallery/24-best-reviewed-3d-movies/


----------



## dfa973

dew42 said:


> Does anyone have all 24?
> 
> 24 BEST-REVIEWED 3D MOVIES
> https://editorial.rottentomatoes.com/gallery/24-best-reviewed-3d-movies/


I have all except:
Cave of Forgotten Dreams (2010)
The Jungle Book (2016)
The Little Prince / Le Petit Prince (2015)


----------



## docrog

Seriously? All these lists of 3D titles and no one has included 'Sin City: A Dame To Kill For'??? I own or have seen almost every title in these 2 pages, and noting even comes close to 'Sin City"...


----------



## Charlie Pierson

*Best 3D content to show*

What are some of the best films or 3D content to show to someone who has never seen it in a home theater?


----------



## Kenbar

Charlie Pierson said:


> What are some of the best films or 3D content to show to someone who has never seen it in a home theater?












Full screen, colorful, awesome 3D and fun story line = #1


----------



## Steve P.

House of Wax
Hugo


----------



## Seilerbird

Dutch-boy said:


> This is so true!
> 
> I just watched days of eternity last night, and it was "other worldly". The audio and video were so immersive I became lost in it.
> I had just calibrated my 7.1 surround system with my new v3601 subwoofer and "Lichtmond 3" in a pitch black room in 3D was the perfect test (new reference).
> What a fantastic audio and video surreal escape this was.
> I woke up early this morning to search for 1&2 and any related blu-ray disks to buy.
> 
> Fantastic advice Seilerbird, thank you so much for taking time to reply and mentioning this.


You are welcome. I still watch at least one the four videos every week. They never get old.


----------



## Newuser2018

Final Destination (Fun/Harsh)
Hercules
Transformers Age of Extinction 
Drive Angry (Fun)


----------



## m0j0

bjones8103 said:


> RxpSGR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes the choice comes down to choosing between 3D with 5.1 sound to 4K with Dolby Atmos.
> 
> What do Atmos speakers play when an Atmos track is not available?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know with my Denon that I can set it to DTS Neural X and it will try to upmix effects based sounds to the atmos channels, and is pretty good at it. The effect is convincing and sounds very much like a regular atmos track a lot of the time.
Click to expand...


----------



## m0j0

Charlie Pierson said:


> What are some of the best films or 3D content to show to someone who has never seen it in a home theater?



There are a lot of good ones listed here. I would start with Avatar as that one is pretty impressive overall, even in 2D, but even more so in 3D.


----------



## m0j0

Just ordered Ready Player One in 3D. Love the movie but never seen it in 3D.


https://www.ebay.com/itm/193180662962


----------



## bjorg

m0j0 said:


> Just ordered Ready Player One in 3D. Love the movie but never seen it in 3D.
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/193180662962


One of my favorite aspects in _Ready Player One_ is that the scenes inside OASIS have much more pronounced depth than the scenes in the real-world. It's a way to distinguish both further visually, similar to what Matrix did by using the green tint. (OMG, thinking of it, Matrix in 3D would have been epic...)


----------



## Car67

Charlie Pierson said:


> What are some of the best films or 3D content to show to someone who has never seen it in a home theater?


I would prefer to show documentaries than movies, especially if someone is skeptical or untrained about 3d, something that is more nature and culture than conventional entertainment will be a better introduction. 3d is still a defective technology, it requires eye training with mild contents before trying with fast paced movies if you don't want to provoke rejection, for both visual defects and questionable contents that someone can just barely tolerate in 2d. For These reasons a good documentary about nature with cubs, flowers, environment, or art and architecture are a better choice, they are usually slower, sometimes with many fixed camera views, and show the best depht (landscapes) and pop outs in some scenes (fishes floating towards you, flowers, sculptures and other object details) that really make us understand why stereoscopic vision is a must have at least as an option, even if we aren't going to watch everything in 3d both for visual preference, and for those defects that prove our tolerance, but it is something to keep, not to trash, and improve in the next future, while watching maybe one 3d movie on 10 or 5 or 2, how we want.

Another advantage of documentaries is that they haven't a fixed story to follow, so you can jump immediately to the best chapters and spectacular scenes as introduction, then watch it again from the beginning, or another documentary in the same way.

After 1 or more documentaries or chapters, I would offer the contents a spectator likes best, or still something mild and positive, new or already seen In 2d to appreciate the difference and limits of a 3d version.
__________________


----------



## vihak

ajamils said:


> Looking for some suggestions for some demo worthy 3D movies to watch on my newly installed projector.
> 
> I've heard good thing about the movie "Gravity" but from the trailers it looked too cheesy. Any other suggestions?
> 
> Are there any 4K 3D blurays?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
> arnold swansinger wife


Hello. I have some wonderful 3D movies. But I can’t play them with my PC, iPhone, or iPad and even use the TV box on my TV. That’s very annoying. So is there any way for me to play the 3D movies? I heard there are some TVs with Wiggle Stereoscopy. Do I need to buy such a TV to play 3D movies?


----------



## Brahma

Real Life.


----------



## al2teach

vihak said:


> Do I need to buy such a TV to play 3D


Why not look into projectors that can do 3D?


----------



## Car67

Just buy a used 3D TV or 3D projector and used 3D Blu-ray player, they are inexpensive (I bought a set for 200) all the rest is awful or impossible without expensive software and hardware and you still need a 3D display.


----------



## rural scribe

My favorites:
Hugo
Edge of Tomorrow
Journey to the Center of the Earth
Oz, The Great and Powerful
The Book of Life
The Great Gatsby
Doctor Strange in the Multiverse of Madness
Ghostbusters: Answer the Call


----------



## al2teach

rural scribe said:


> Doctor Strange in the Multiverse of Madness


Was the 3D good or just decent and where did you get it?


----------



## rural scribe

al2teach said:


> Was the 3D good or just decent and where did you get it?


The 3D is really good, and it was really good in the theater too. Much better 3D than "Spider-Man: No Way Home".

This is for sale on Ebay. and at Amazon Japan.


----------

